# Laser Printer & transfer paper



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

How come alot of the posts I read about transfers that are printed from a computer are from inkjets?

Is the tranfer print onto a shirt better from an inkjet or is it because the ink jet printers are more econimical to buy?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

I would imagine that is one of the reasons peeps use jet transfers.
You can also lease a full out high end Xerox Color Lazer copy machine, not to expensive and the quality is real good.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

swannn32 said:


> Is the tranfer print onto a shirt better from an inkjet or is it because the ink jet printers are more econimical to buy?


Both. Most people care more about the entry costs than the running costs, so in general the cheapest upfront option is the one most likely to be taken. In this specific case though, people also seem to prefer the quality of an inkjet transfer over a laser.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Solmu said:


> In this specific case though, people also seem to prefer the quality of an inkjet transfer over a laser.


thats not correct. Since *MOST people* have not owned and operated both system over a period of time to determine such conclusion to be true. 

if there are clear result statistics of such, I would like to know about it. Then I would believe it.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

T-BOT said:


> thats not correct. Since *MOST people* have not owned and operated both system over a period of time to determine such conclusion to be true.


I didn't say they'd made an informed decision based on empirical evidence. I said they had a preference.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Solmu said:


> I didn't say they'd made an informed decision based on empirical evidence. I said they had a preference.


I guess *THEY* you mean entry level for the most part where they can buy a jet printer off the shelf where a LEASE agreement is not required, as it would be with a Full Out Xerox machine. In that case I do agree that such THEY prefer the jet.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Yup, by they/most people I mean entry level home business average joe forum member types, rather than bigger businesses with a budget who might also consider DTG options types


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Solmu said:


> consider DTG options types


now that makes sense, but i nervous about it.... du-no why ?
maybe some will come up on sale.  lol


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

T-BOT said:


> maybe some will come up on sale.  lol


Maybe when you can grab one on sale at Walmart for a few hundred dollars we might all decide to buy one


----------



## studio67designs (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Guys, 

There is a new product coming out from www.autoart.ca that is amazing. You can virtually use just about any color laser printer and the results which i have seen first hand are equal to that of sublimation - no joke ! 

This new paper does not leave virtually ' no hand ' nor does any trimming need to be done around your image transfer. No visiable polymer can be seen...

I was testing this paper also with my sublimation set up and a high realease paper and was able to print on 100 % cotton with the same results...

Cheers, 

Nick


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow, I would be really interested in trying some of this new paper.

Oh, and I think I have decided I am going to go with a color laser printer. Now I just have to find one I like. I made a new post asking for some opinions on color lasers. Please feel free to help me out!


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

T-BOT said:


> thats not correct. Since *MOST people* have not owned and operated both system over a period of time to determine such conclusion to be true.
> 
> if there are clear result statistics of such, I would like to know about it. Then I would believe it.


Actually, I have heard more people that have used both prefer inkjet over laser as far as quality goes. Not a ton of people, mind, but there has been a slight but noticeable preference for inkjet over laser from what I've seen.


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Many many Sign shops that do laser printed T shirts use Okidata printers for reliability.
They are a cleaner and less trouble than a head clogging Ink jet ! They cost more up front but prints are cheaper and a set of Cartriges could possibly generate 5000 prints, depending on colors.
try atttransfer.com


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

studio67designs said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> There is a new product coming out from www.autoart.ca that is amazing. You can virtually use just about any color laser printer and the results which i have seen first hand are equal to that of sublimation - no joke !
> 
> ...


*Thanks a lot for the resource Nick.*  










Telephone: 905-829-5852 or 800-839-3466
Fax: 905-829-8127

Address in Canada: 1250 Winterbourne, Unit #2
Oakville, ON, Canada
L6J 7G2 
Address in United States: 3909 Witmer Road
Niagara Falls, NY 14305 
Email: Canada 
*www.autoart.ca*


----------



## studio67designs (Aug 27, 2006)

You're very welcome T-Bot.


Have a great weekend all, 

Nick


----------



## pawmedia (Jun 17, 2005)

studio67designs said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> There is a new product coming out from www.autoart.ca that is amazing. You can virtually use just about any color laser printer and the results which i have seen first hand are equal to that of sublimation - no joke !
> 
> ...


Fyi... this paper isn't quite new - and it was promised for a loooooong time. I tested it months ago in our oil based laser printers and even though the fusers are relatively low temperature, the paper melted in the fuser. Call Ken at AutoArt and ask him if your printer has been tested before making a purchase through one of his distributors.

IMHO, the "no visible polymer" claim is slightly exaggerated.


----------



## studio67designs (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Pawmedia, 

I appreciate your comments & feedback about the current DuraCotton product that you have just described - however if you review my original thread i stated a "* new product *" coming out from his company. The DuraCotton paper that you tested, i too had issues with and yes - you are correct there was a slight " hand " to it and visible polymer ! 

I have no official affiliation with AutoArt - but i do meet with Ken on a regular basis and we talk " shop " about the development of his newest paper. The chemical make-up of the new paper is quite a bit different than the DuraCotton paper that was available. Ken is a stand- up guy who is committed to perfecting this paper for the Color Laser market. I have total confidence that the lastest offering of DuraCotton will be a market leader. 

And as you stated any questions or concerns - please contact Ken and he will be able to answer any questions you may have. The newest paper has been run through a Canon IR 3200 ( which has one of the highest fuser temps - and there were no paper jams whatsoever )...

Hope this helps. 

Cheers, 

Nick 

quote=pawmedia]Fyi... this paper isn't quite new - and it was promised for a loooooong time. I tested it months ago in our oil based laser printers and even though the fusers are relatively low temperature, the paper melted in the fuser. Call Ken at AutoArt and ask him if your printer has been tested before making a purchase through one of his distributors.

IMHO, the "no visible polymer" claim is slightly exaggerated.[/quote]


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

studio67designs said:


> Ken is a stand- up guy who is committed to perfecting this paper for the Color Laser market. I have total confidence that the lastest offering of DuraCotton will be a market leader.


...they have been making this type of paper media for a while. 

Holiday here in Canada, but on teusday I will contact them my self. It is something i for one i'm interested in knowing about.  

.....just dont jam up the phone lines when i'm trying to call them.


----------



## welsy (Jan 31, 2009)

I just spoke to the guys at autoart, as i saw the earlier post & wanted to try this out. Ken said that there was an issue with the paper melting in some locations, but the new site & new paper has that dealt with!

I am looking at everything from scratch, so I am ordering some, I'll let you know my beginer opinion 

Does the old paper leave a line, or does every HT paper need to be trimmed???


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

swannn32 said:


> How come alot of the posts I read about transfers that are printed from a computer are from inkjets?
> 
> Is the transfer print onto a shirt better from an inkjet or is it because the ink jet printers are more economical to buy?


Inkjet has low start up cost but not by much. The transfer paper for laser and inkjet printers are about the same price on the average. The laser printed transfer is more vibrant than inkjet. You can also buy a self weeding transfer. I use both inkjet and laser self weeding transfer papers. It is made by Neenah that is called Imageclip. Both has the same durability, soft hand and quality. The drawback is both papers are two step process. The advantage is you don't have to trim. The time spent on trimming around the image, especially intricate shape image, can be spent on the first stage of Imageclip. Far faster and easier than hand or contour cutting the transfer paper. Weeding can be done with one peel. Placement is not an issue when the image has multiple objects that are separated.

There is also a self weeding transfer for dark if price is not an issue. It is called WOW 7.1. Inkjet self weeding for dark is not available yet.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Right now I don't think ANY Duracotton is readily available in the US. The US distributor does not have any stock. Some distributors have dropped out..so not sure when any *new *paper will be out, how it will work, what the price will be and what will be the distribution system


----------



## jayjays prints (Oct 26, 2009)

hey guys sorry my questions may seem stupid but am new to the heat transfer game, 1.what is the difference between ink-jet and laser printing? 2. Do they both print onto transfer paper whch you can then heat press onto garments. 3. do u guys think investing in a laser printer or ink-jet is a better entry into the printing business if your budget is limited? thanks guys look forward to your replies.


----------

